# Jerky Shooter...?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone have any advice? I plan on making some regular jerky from backstrap just sliced but, I borrowed my Father-in-laws jerky shooter and was going to try to make some from that. I have a buch of deer burger from the processor can I just mix seasonings in that and put it in the shooter and make it that way?


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

*jerky*

yes you can


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

fishing in the dark said:


> yes you can


 
Thanks. Anyone have any recipes or adive????


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The lem seasonings from academy are very good, I like the original mix. I like jerky made from ground meat out of the jerky shooter


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Only way i make mine is from what i ground and the jerky gun. Turns out very soft or should say not as tough as traditional jerky. I use the packs of seasoning from BPS or academy. I prefer to use about half as much cure and twice as much seasoning. Mix it with 1/4 cup of ice water per lb and fefrigerate over night, covered. Wet your hand so its easy to ball up and slides out of the gun awesome. I use the dehydrator and instead of making straight strips i use the flat nozzle and just go around in circles start at the outide and allow about 1/4" between rows. I do about 3 lbs of meat at a time. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are some. I like the Hunters Choice - good luck, and good eats! I've also bought a "jerky slicers" that works great and is much less time consuming.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Jerky*

Jaster makes good jerky , vary time for easy to chew and chewy , if storing in fridge less cure good , leave in truck weeks at time more jerk smoke flavor ok , good luck it will turn out good , maxfold


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have found the LEM seasonings and jerky kit hard to beat. I always get my deer ground without added fat if I'm going to make jerky from them. (Plus this way you always get your deer back.) Agree with the others to use less seasoning and/or cure thank the package calls for. Full strength is too salty to me. Good luck!


----------

